
How Do We Tax Cloud Computing? - ceohockey60
https://interconnected.blog/how-do-we-tax-cloud-computing/
======
mike50
Read the first paragraph and was done. Nothing is different from a
hypothetical article in 1970 "How do we tax mainframes"?

